# Went to the farmer's market today



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I went to the local farmer's market today after contacting a couple poultry farmers via email. Everyone was super friendly and interested in talking dogs.

I have an agreement to buy old laying hens, whole and plucked, for $3 each, and they average between 5-6 pounds.

I also got offered free, live wild pigs, that a farmer traps, that are too small to sell. 50 pounds and under. He's going to call the next time he traps a small one and I'm going to test drive it with the dogs and see how it goes. Many suggest freezing for over 30 days to help kill parasites, so I'm going to go that route.

Time for another freezer


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!!! Really really good price for the old hens. Human grade pork is free of parasites, but with a feral pig, freezing before feeding is a good call.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Lucia


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Awesome score.....the dogs will be loving it.

SuperG


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Those are great ideas! Gave me some food for though....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so are the bones on old laying hens brittle and dense/or are they soft like the meat chickens? 
I've never brought myself to feed my dogs our old chickens, it would be very sad(I'm no farmer!).
We usually let someone have them to process. I don't want to know. lol


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I think some of my chicken from the mexican market is old hens, its big chickens. Kinda odd that baby boars arent worth anything, I think a suckling pig is the most expensive pork.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

volcano said:


> Kinda odd that baby boars arent worth anything, I think a suckling pig is the most expensive pork.


I thought that too. Maybe its this. :wild:



David Winners said:


> I also got offered free, *live* wild pigs, that a farmer traps, that are too small to sell. 50 pounds and under


Seriously, that's an awesome deal.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not asking any questions lol... Free pig is free pig. I'll process them in my garage, portion and freeze it the same day. Can't wait to get the first one. 

I'm sure I'll throw one on the grill from time to time


----------

